# 2000 Maxima Running Rough



## gmctruck66 (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently bought a 2000 Maxima. It was showing codes for the MAF and IAC. I have replaced the MAF, IAC, Spark Plugs, Coolant Temp Sensor, checked all the coils, put dry gas in and done the relearning procedure more than once. I am not showing any codes. When I start the car and it's cold it dies. If I rev and let off it will stay running but it idles at 1100 and then drops to 900 but runs rough. If I try to rev it up it boggs down. If Itake it for a ride I can only get 1200 rpms and after a few seconds it drop all the power. If I rev it up it will go to about 1800 but doesnt seem to engage. I am at a loss with this thing and any help would be appreciated. Maybe an O2 sensor?:wtf:


----------

